
Show HN: Adding List Comprehension in Java - ExprEngine - nathanliu09
https://github.com/yuemingl/ExprEngine
======
nathanliu09
ExprEngine compiles a string of expression to java bytecode in memory at
runtime. The bytecode represents a static method or a class which implements a
user defined interface. The method can be called as normal Java method and
returns Java object.

The list comprehension grammar in Python is implemented in ExprEngine.

------
tantalor
Any reason why they are compiled at runtime and not compile time? That might
be preferable for large programs.

~~~
nathanliu09
ExprEngine can be used as a part of large programs. The expression is supposed
to be small enough so that the grammar issues in the expression can be
addressed easily. Dynamic evaulation is designed in purpose for applications
which prefer this style.

